# AC Accelero Twin Turbo on Asus EAH5770 CuCore Possible?



## puma99dk| (Jul 4, 2010)

like the topic says, could it be possible to with a AC's Accelero Twin Turbo on my Asus EAH5770 CuCore because i won't be having this problem like the ref. ATi Radeon HD5770 card:







like most of ya know that the Asus EAH5770 CuCore only has 1xHDMI, 1xVGA & 1xDVI and not 2xDVI above either like the ref. ATi Radeon HD5770 card.

Asus EAH5770 CuCore:











or is the only AC cooler that fits the HD5xx0 serie AC's Accelero L2 Pro cooler?


----------



## erocker (Jul 4, 2010)

You could always cut the fins in the places it doesn't fit.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 4, 2010)

not much of cutting in the big cooler, but i somehow think it will fit since i don't have the dual DVI ports as the ref. card does.


----------



## Dark_Webster (Jul 4, 2010)

On that graphics card it might, it hasn't got 2 DVIs stacked up, so I think you won't have clearence issues like on the 1st one.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 4, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> not much of cutting in the big cooler, but i somehow think it will fit since i don't have the dual DVI ports as the ref. card does.



believe it or not this fits 
http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/vga/hr03reva/product_vga_cooler_hr03reva.htm


In this thread ones on a ref 5770  http://www.overclock.net/ati-cooling/598893-5770-cooling.html#post7722410


I'm betting this will fit aswell  http://www.zalman.com/eng/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=276

The 5850 that I had barely fit the  Accelero TWINTURBO   http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=2_&mID=379 and it is physically bigger. I had to cutt fins your 5770 won't work with it, the PCB is too small. The holes might fit but the 5770 is so small it won't work. *I believe your picture is a 5850 PCB because thats exactly the area I had to cutt.*

*Here is my thread using a 5850 and a Arctic Cooling Twin Turbo  see if it looks familar to your top picture. It didn't fit tell modded and the 5850's PCB is bigger than the 5770's.*

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=236156&page=2


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 4, 2010)

i found my first pic of the ATi Card and Twin Turbo Pro cooler on this link: http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/ac_accelero_twin_turbo_pro-scythe_setsugen_3.html

but maybe the HR-03 could be a answer, but it doesn't come with a fan right?

the Zalman ain't my style, i luv'ed the VF900-Cu GFX Cooler by after that i some how think they lost my passion, i want a cooler that looks nice, but maybe if i got my old VF900-Cu i can see if i can mod it to fit the HD5770 card


----------



## trt740 (Jul 4, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> i found my first pic of the ATi Card and Twin Turbo Pro cooler on this link: http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/ac_accelero_twin_turbo_pro-scythe_setsugen_3.html
> 
> but maybe the HR-03 could be a answer, but it doesn't come with a fan right?
> 
> the Zalman ain't my style, i luv'ed the VF900-Cu GFX Cooler by after that i some how think they lost my passion, i want a cooler that looks nice, but maybe if i got my old VF900-Cu i can see if i can mod it to fit the HD5770 card



If it fits a 4870 it should fit your card, but the the whole card won't be cooled. I could be wrong but I believe the 4800 series and 5000 gpus use the same size holes .Also I was correct that is a 5850 PCB you have in your top pictures. The Arctic cooler Twin Turbo would be hanging over the front and back of the card and wouldn't let you plug the card in. Thats if you could get it on.

*from the article *

*Unfortunately, we failed to install Accelero Twin Turbo Pro onto a reference Radeon HD 5850, because the lower left side of the cooler kept pushing against the aluminum casing around the output ports:*


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 4, 2010)

yap, i kinda miss that, but the VF-900 fits on HD4670, HD4650, HD4830 & HD4850

http://www.zalman.com/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=144

and i got the memory sinks too i think some where, if i got the cooler...


----------



## trt740 (Jul 4, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> yap, i kinda miss that, but the VF-900 fits on HD4670, HD4650, HD4830 & HD4850
> 
> http://www.zalman.com/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=144
> 
> and i got the memory sinks too i think some where, if i got the cooler...



It will fit the 5770 I betting, but i'm not sure how well it will do. This will fit too I bet ZEROtherm CoolMaxx 2000 Long Life Sleeve Bearing V...


----------



## Loosenut (Jul 4, 2010)

Don't you just wish manufacturers and e-tailors could update their compatability lists...


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 4, 2010)

hehe sometimes yes, but i can't fint my old VF900-CU but i bumped in to my old CNP9700 where the fan broke off so i got the cobber cooler it self, back in the days it cooled by AMD Opteron 146 or something at 3,6ghz or something without a fan


----------



## trt740 (Jul 6, 2010)

I would try this http://www.zerotherm.net/eng/product/CM2000.asp


----------



## Formula350 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes and no.

And now to elaborate...

I have the same card, two actually. THE COOLER IS THE BIGGEST PIECE OF SHIT EVER!!! Friggen I knew it sucked going into it, but for $120/ea card I couldn't pass it up -_- Anyways I've been trying to find a new heatsink, or make these ones better, no luck short of the stupid one AC offers. Out of the box, the bolt pattern on the cards are both a square BUT the distance is different! It's a larger square on the 5800, than it is on the lower end models. That is the "NO" to your question.

Now for the "YES", this is what it'll take... The back side of the AC cooler shows 4 "tabs" that are inside enough to line up on the 5770's smaller square!! What it would require to fit? Well simply drilling out the tabs in the same spot as your holes and then tapping out the holes with threads (6-32 tap, which is 6mm diameter @ x32 threads per inch, which I coincidentally have). *HOWEVER* the big difference with most of the 5800 and 5700 is the GPU location! The 5800 is to the slot opening end, where as the 5700 is to the PCIe Power Plug end. Now that doesn't make much of a different if you have a tech-bench case setup, or a super spacious tower case, but what it translates into is the heatsink extended a good amount (probably a whole fan's amount, or more) past the end of the card! Would result in quite a goofy looking card setup lol 

I tried contacting MSI in order to do like what I did with my x1950 Pro (Sapphire), which is that I contacted HIS and was able to procure (for the cost of shipping from Asia) the heatsink assembly of the IceQ3 Turbo. Reason I wanted it was the x1600XT I had before was that and it was made by AC! Plus it kept the card cool as hell  Th x1950 one came with memory and VRM sinks to boot! MSI sadly wasn't willing to help out in the same regards  I had hinted slightly that if they wanted to swap me cards, for the HAWK of which I was asking for the heatsink from, I'd be willing to convert solely to MSI from here on out for all my system components lol The guy said the HAWK wasin such high demand that it resulted in high backorders, which I sort of took as a "If it wasn't, then it may have been a possibility" reply  When I specifically asked if he could sell the HSF setup, his reply was that the HAWK setup requires an MSI card's build quality since it is fastened with actual bolts, not plastic retaining pins. I corrected him by letting him know that is how the ASUS is, but he didn't say anything. I think he was trying to get by with that hoping I didn't know better 

So that's basically where we sit, except I have 2 furnaces. One that is more akin to a home's heater, where the upper card being in tight confinement is closer to a funeral home's crematory furnace!

I'm thinking about pulling the heatsink off a THIRD time and actually lapping the base to be flat, because there are 2 HUGE milling ridges in it, in a spiral pattern. The first time it was off I polished the base to a mirror finish + new thermal goop (a few minutes with metal polish and a drill acting like high speed buffer), but after just taking the cards out and putting back in where the temps went to over 100F on the top card, I pulled them back off and put fresh thermal goop on again... The temps after the polish and regooping were the same as stock, then after the re-apply after the freaky-temps, they are again back to stock :\ Which only leaves that the ridges are too great to give good enough thermal transfer... 

I just hate this CUcore cooler  The card otherwise I'm sure is great! I somehow can get my memory up to 1395Mhz on both, and they use the same memory as most 5870s do which I don't see breaking but to around 1300MHz, so they must have done something right haha It's just there is literally no way the box advert is accurate by saying 11% cooler.

*EDIT:* JUST noticed something. You are talking about the TWIN and I was thinking about the Tri-Fanned EXTREME model! Appears like in your first picture above, it has threads for what I assume is the holes for our 5770s. I don't know if the Reference board has standard 5800 holes or not though. If you own that board in your picture, measure their distances on the cooler for me!


----------



## Formula350 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hmm... I wonder if it would be easier/cheaper to try and get this setup from Powercolor?
POWERCOLOR Go! Green AX5670 1GBD5-NS3H Radeon HD 5...


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 8, 2010)

i have been looking at this picture from AC's side of the Accelero Twin Turbo Pro






and in some way i still think it's possible, so maybe i will other one later today and hopefully have it tomorrow so i can check if it can be mounted.


----------



## Formula350 (Jul 9, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> i have been looking at this picture from AC's side of the Accelero Twin Turbo Pro
> 
> http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalog/images/userfiles/vga34_retail_back_web.jpg
> 
> and in some way i still think it's possible, so maybe i will other one later today and hopefully have it tomorrow so i can check if it can be mounted.



I can say with 98% certainty that it's mounting holes will work on our cards 

I'm going to give PowerColor a try since all their coolers are AC anyways. The one I linked to above is an Accelero S2 Rev 2 it looks like. Only issue I see is the GPU placement is further left than where the placement on ours. With the one you are looking at, that diagram looks like it is almost centered, so not much will be hanging off the back.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 12, 2010)

i picked up a Arctic-Cooling TwinTurbo Pro today at Electronics Center in my city and i told them what i was going to do, and it fits quiet nicely it's not gonna win a beautiful contest or anything but it surely works and gets lower temperatures than Asus' own CuCore cooler  ("BEWARE" It's longer than before but cooler and it should work on ATi Ref. Card too.)

Front:






Back: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i ran some quick tests in FluidMark and the card is oc'ed to 900/1300mhz at stock volt.

TwinTurbo Pro Temps:



(Click to see full 1280x1024 FluidMark)

CuCore Temps:



(Click to see full 1280x1024 FluidMark)

just at this simple FluidMark test it's 13°C cooler than the original cooler 
(If anyone know how i activate the temperature graph in FluidMark plz tell me how)


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 12, 2010)

after i done some oc i think i found my Benchmark OC and my Gaming OC, oh and all these tests was done with the cooler getting 0,7v but after i done some more cable management i put it on 12v instead 

3DMark Vantage Max OC:





MSI Afterburner Max OC:






3DMark Vantage Gaming OC:





MSI Afterburner Gaming OC:


----------



## Formula350 (Jul 13, 2010)

Gives me something to save up for   One would set me back a fair amount but TWO will really be a pain in the pocket book :\ It's sad to think that if I would've just gotten a different model, I wouldn't have to worry about this, and any money I've saved when I got these ($120/ea) is no negated since I'll need to get these coolers  

You need to run CCC and see what it finds for the max core lol I am really curious, because it found 980 and 1000MHz as "stable"  Obviously it was no where near that, but oh well! My max mem was 1395 before, and with ramsinks on I wonder what it'll go to heh

I also found 1.165v to be stable at 900MHz, so might be something to try, because the temps dropped significantly with just that little increase! 

Thanks for the research, and I'm glad my assumption turned out to be correct since I had planned on doing this anyways lol


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 7, 2010)

I know this is a bit of a necro and all, but I have great info... 

Not only does the AC L2 Pro fit the ASUS CuCore 5770, but it drops idle temps down by 10-12*C! 

I'm going to run some more tests and plug it into a graph program, I'll make sure to post back later.


----------



## Formula350 (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm editing over at Pro-Clockers now and I had mentioned this to the owner, he said he might be able to help me get 2  I'm only going to do it if he wants to though, not going to take advantage of the situation heh 

I'm still curious how well the AC coolers on the fanless PowerColor cards (lower end cards) compare...


----------

